# Thermostat Installation



## jeff7 (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought a new digital thermostat at lowes to replace my current Trane mechanical thermostat.  I thought it would be quick install, but I have wiring problem.  The current thermostat has 8 wires hooked to it from the wiring out of the wall.  The new thermostat only has enough terminals for a 4 or 5 wire connection.  Do I need the extra wires?  Do I need to purchase a new T-stat with a 8 wire connection?  Can i just connect the 5 wires and forget about the rest?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hube (Jan 21, 2007)

More info needed to give proper advice. 
what is the make and model of the old T-stat
what type of heat/cool system,(forced air gas or oil,heat pump, hot water, electric)???)
what make ,model is the new T-stat.
Post back with this info and you may get some definite advice.
Thank you.


----------



## jeff7 (Jan 22, 2007)

The make and model of the old t-stat is Trane Weatherton
Hear pump system - Trane Weatherton High Efficiency Heat Pump XE 1100
New T-stat  Hunter Just Right  Model # 42999
Hope someone can help me out.....


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Jeff:
Your heat pump requires lines for the reversing valve which changes from heat to cool. It also probably has a supplemental electric heater and an emergency heater. If your new t-stat doesn't provide for those functions you will have trouble.
I would recommend going back to the Trane dealer and asking him for an up dated thermostat that will answer to the things you desire.
Glenn


----------

